# Cheese-N-Butta



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 20, 2016)

Cool today so doing some cold smoke with apple in my Amazn Grenade.

Couple sticks of butta too.

Top tray, havarti cubes and a block of cabot extra sharp. Bottom colbymont jack and muenster cubes.













munch.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 20, 2016






And some butta













coldapplch8.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 20, 2016


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks good Rick


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 20, 2016)

Room temp resting. Cheese will go into a brown bag and fridge for vac sealing in a day or 2. Butta will be clear wrapped and fridge.













aok4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 20, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 21, 2016)

Sealed and back in the fridge.













aok5.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 21, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks good Rick!

The cheese picked up a real nice color!

Al


----------



## disco (Nov 23, 2016)

Great colour on that cheese!

Disco


----------

